

Show HN: CoderNews - hodgesmr
https://github.com/hodgesmr/CoderNews

======
arvidjanson
Oh, please don't do this:

"Historically, these features [vote ups and comments] are hard to use on small
devices and I want to make an app that is easy to use."

I understand that you want to make a minimal app (personal preference or
laziness – doesn't really matter), but claiming that vote ups ("like buttons")
are hard to use on a mobile device just makes it sound like you weren't able
to build it.

It's your app, and you can do what ever you feel fit with it. There's no need
to excuse your decisions with made up facts.

~~~
hodgesmr
Thanks for the feedback, but I meant what I wrote. I'm a big fan of the
HackerNode app, but I find it extremely hard to traverse the comment threads
when reading with it. I've been contemplating for a while on better ways, but
haven't come up with anything yet.

I also found that personally, I just want the stories. A lot of the time that
I'm on Proggit or HN, I'm not even logged in. So I made an app that did what I
want.

Same with voting. I made a reader, not a client.

However, forks and contributions are always welcome, so if you have ideas and
are jonesing to contribute, feel free!

------
fowlerje
I really like the UI you made. And the ability to change the number of days to
keep posts is really cool too. Are you doing any checking for duplicate posts
between sites?

~~~
hodgesmr
Thanks! And yes! If you check out the CoreDataManager --
[https://github.com/hodgesmr/CoderNews/blob/master/CoderNews/...](https://github.com/hodgesmr/CoderNews/blob/master/CoderNews/Managers/CoreDataManager.m)
\-- you can see that I'm checking by url and title. There could be
improvements though, like parsing trailing slashes that sometimes allow for
dupes.

------
codequickly
Won't run on my iphone, since it requires ios 6.1.

